# Holding other back because of I.B.S.



## BabyGirl27 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm 16 years old and have been dealing with harsh adominal pains for about 6 years now, but have just recently last year found out it's I.B.S. First it was gull stones and I had my gull bladder removed, and everything just got worse. I have gotten to the point where I don't go to high school anymore, i am in an adult education program, I have a job but i miss a lot of shifts and I can't keep up to my old social life. I have tried everything and gone to many specialists and still no luck. I hate waking up in the morning in lots of pain, and having the sudden need all the time to run to the bathrrom.The Pain lasts almost all day every day. It has gotten worse over the years and I can't deal with it anymore. I feel it is not only affecting me anymore but my family, friends and most of all my boyfriend. I can't go out for very long periods of time, I can't eat anything, and my boyfriend and I can barley do anything together sexually cause it hurts. I am getting very stressed over everything and it is just making it worse. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Go back to your Dr and try some things you haven't tried. (Ie: Like bile salt binder meds like Questran, Calcium Carbonate supplements, imodium etc or a number of things working in concert seem to help most people. Most people don't just use ONE remedy.... they use a few together.)Have you looked into Antidepressants for IBS? They say they can work on IBS pain in particular. I found that if I under eat or skipping meals makes my diarrhea is much worse.Stress..all of us need to learn how to manage it. Here are some techniques:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/relaxatio...chnique/SR00007Tell us more about you...Are you alternating because of the remedies you have tried to use? (Like do you have mostly D but the things you use to manage that make you C? Or is that not it?)


----------



## BabyGirl27 (Mar 1, 2010)

Every dcotor I go to doesn't say any pills that will help the only thing I've found is if I do something illegal small amounts it helps it go away but I am getting sick of doing it. And I.B.S has really taken control of my life and I cry almost every night because of my stomach it stresses me out to he max plus I'm in a preetty rough relationship right now so that doesn't help either. I want to try antidepressence but I don't like or react good to many precribed drugs they always make me nausous and I don't want to commit myself to anti-d's. Uhmm yeahh I alternate a lot between D and C but even if I go to the bathroom or feel like I have to sometime nothing comes out or a little comes out and it's look almost like muscus it's gross lol. I've tired doing fiber suppliments but they just hurt me mroe, and I tried changing my diet but I couldn't eat that many times I was like dying in pain. I have a lot of emotional problems and no control over them that doesn't help either lol.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well some pills like I mentioned DO help.. despite what your Dr says. And I might add those pills I mentioned are legal.It also sounds like you could greatly benefit from seeing a therapist for the anxiety & emotional problems you mentioned. Sometimes getting the anxiety managed helps everything feel better. So if I were you I would continue to try different IBS treatments and make yourself an appointment with a therapist to get your anxiety & emotional problems treated.


----------



## BabyGirl27 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alrighty Thanks for the tips I will try out some of those things. and therapy is something I have thought of doing but we don't really have the money for me to do it and idk if it will help cause i have no control over my emotions and idk if i would be able to talk to a complete stranger about them, I am very personal especially when it comes to my I.B.S. This website is helping me open up a bit and it's still hard.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BG27 One can _learn_ to control their emotions.... that is one thing therapy can do among many others. I urge you to try it. Here.. money doesn't have to be a factor. This is a non-profit so why not give them a call.http://www.ontario.cmha.ca/


----------

